# Its just about over



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

You might be right or you might be crazy!!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> You might be right or you might be crazy!!


Time will tell


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Lidar doesn’t work in the rain. Also, waymo drives hella stupid when in comes to heavy traffic. So when it does become self aware it will probably just run over pax and refuse to drive at .68 cents a mile. Terminator style.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> You might be right or you might be crazy!!


But it just may be a lunatic we're looking for.
Turn out the light.
Don't try to save me.

You may be wrong for all I know, but you may be right.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hillary_Clinton said:


> Lidar doesn't work in the rain. Also, waymo drives hella stupid when in comes to heavy traffic. So when it does become self aware it will probably just run over pax and refuse to drive at .68 cents a mile. Terminator style.


oh so it will work like an Uber Driver. . .


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

An absolute fantasy


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Volvonaut said:


> An absolute fantasy


Make a glossy video. Get Morons to invest in the company. Pay the CEO 20 million per year. Keep making bullshit promises. Hype the stock then cash out. Product never goes live.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Make a glossy video. Get Morons to invest in the company. Pay the CEO 20 million per year. Keep making bullshit promises. Hype the stock then cash out. Product never goes live.


Travis KNEW how to do things !


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

these autonomous rigs need gps signal which does not work well around high buildings and under bridges!!!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

TheDoc said:


> Fantastic.
> If the time wasting paxholes who get $5 trips from station or shop to home can be eliminated, I would make much more $$$ on medium and long distance trips.
> Yesterday I spent 25 mins turning around a short trip due to traffic for $6. If a robot can do that, that will leave me free for the $15-$20 longer distance trip.
> Bring it on. There should be 2 dozen of these parked at every train station and shopping centre around the planet.


I definitely see it coming soon


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The autonomous ride share future is going to be wild. Dirty cars, cars using the same crappy maps we are stuck with, sending them to the wrong pick up and drop off locations, forcing passengers to chase down the car, poor service in bad weather, and total lack of service if you live in rural areas (no way Uber and Lyft send their expensive AI cars 20 minutes to the sticks for a 5 minute trip like they make us do). Oh, and for the privilege of a not at all cheaper trip, the passenger is now the de facto corporate representative when there's an accident. Sounds fun.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> oh so it will work like an Uber Driver. . .


No whence it becomes self aware... Terminator...hasta la vista baby..


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> The autonomous ride share future is going to be wild. Dirty cars, cars using the same crappy maps we are stuck with, sending them to the wrong pick up and drop off locations, forcing passengers to chase down the car, poor service in bad weather, and total lack of service if you live in rural areas (no way Uber and Lyft send their expensive AI cars 20 minutes to the sticks for a 5 minute trip like they make us do). Oh, and for the privilege of a not at all cheaper trip, the passenger is now the de facto corporate representative when there's an accident. Sounds fun.


All to avoid paying us humans 48 cents a mile


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Back seat drivers be like....


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

As long as every day is bright and sunny and with very, very few cars on the road. Sure. It works. They can do that now. I can only imagine the vandalism and other cray things that's gonna happen to these. Also, who's gonna clean them? I can only imagine the fluids that you will find in those things after an hour or two.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> As long as every day is bright and sunny and with very, very few cars on the road. Sure. It works. They can do that now. I can only imagine the vandalism and other cray things that's gonna happen to these. Also, who's gonna clean them? I can only imagine the fluids that you will find in those things after an hour or two.


Cameras will be intense inside of them with high clean up fees....maybe every hour they go back to the launch station for cleaning by someone making minimum wage


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Cameras will be intense inside of them with high clean up fees....maybe every hour they go back to the launch station for cleaning by someone making minimum wage


That's one of the things that makes no sense about autonomous ride share. Instead of having the cleaning and maintenance crew decentralized actually inside each car, these AI cars are going to have to waste time and miles driving back to a central location. Unless Uber/Lyft are going to contract with local companies in each city to clean whatever cars show up (which kinda defeats the purpose of eliminating the human driver).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ask someone in insurance how long it will be before autonomous cars are in use on a grand scale.

The answer will surprise you.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ask someone in insurance how long it will be before autonomous cars are in use on a grand scale.
> 
> The answer will surprise you.


What's the answer?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wouldn't believe me if I told ya so..... But it ain't in the next 5 years

Nothing gets done without insurance. Until the insurance companies are completely satisfied nobody is even going to touch it on a grand scale where it's going to hurt anybody

Because they are worried that it will hurt everybody. I mean as far as accidents are concerned.

You can look up a bull's ass and see steaks. But none of that matters that you can't cut it


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wouldn't believe me if I told ya so..... But it ain't in the next 5 years
> 
> Nothing gets done without insurance. Until the insurance companies are completely satisfied nobody is even going to touch it on a grand scale where it's going to hurt anybody
> 
> ...


The group of people that own uber and lyft gets away with anything....we see they get too amass 100s of billions of dollars from a blatantly illegal taxi service


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> The group of people that own uber and lyft gets away with anything....we see they get too amass 100s of billions of dollars from a blatantly illegal taxi service


Lyft has already been hit with having no/wrong insurance issues and for fined. Think again.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

More than a decade away from all but extremely limited usage


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lyft has already been hit with having no/wrong insurance issues and for fined. Think again.


Would Jerome and Hikeem from the Bronx be allowed to amass 100 billion dollars off their illegal taxi business....have a real heart to heart with yourself before answering that


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a


W00dbutcher said:


> Ask someone in insurance how long it will be before autonomous cars are in use on a grand scale.


ask county and state officials when autonomous vehicles will be given approval to be on the 'their' roads.

The answer shouldn't surprise you. Or, maybe it will. I suppose it depends how nuts somebody is.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Would Jerome and Hikeem from the Bronx be allowed to amass 100 billion dollars off their illegal taxi business....have a real heart to heart with yourself before answering that


If they had a business that they did an IPO and break the billions of dollars why not


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Nothing gets done without insurance.


There IS such a thing as 'self insurance'. At least in California there is.
IF you are worth millions or billions and you can cover your own liability, you don't need to buy insurance on a car. There's some paperwork and proof and all ... but, Uber could 'self-insure'.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> There IS such a thing as 'self insurance'. At least in California there is.
> IF you are worth millions or billions and you can cover your own liability, you don't need to buy insurance on a car. There's some paperwork and proof and all ... but, Uber could 'self-insure'.


They will not self-insure because it will cost them too much. The keywords is cost.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

As humans we are control freaks and will never let a machine or computer drive us around.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Irishjohn831 said:


> As humans we are control freaks and will never let a machine or computer drive us around.


"Never say never"
Just think back a couple decades- handheld computers that summon strangers to pick you up in your most vulnerable state? Heck naw!
And yet... here we are.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


It's the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> They will not self-insure because it will cost them too much. The keywords is cost.


As of right now, maybe.
But, those kinds of things can change real quick.

Lets say, just for giggles that Uber makes a huge donation to The Clinton Foundation, and another one to Nancy Pelosi Re-election Campaign ... think maybe the gov't might give them an extra 'exemption'?
Nawwww.



Irishjohn831 said:


> As humans we are control freaks and will never let a machine or computer drive us around.


My machine, which has a computer in it, just drove me home from the pharmacy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> As humans we are control freaks and will never let a machine or computer drive us around.


um, er, ah, ahem: I can show you a few dozen Tesla FSD beta drivers who do it nearly 100% of the time. Youtube is your friend.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

If there


34-Methoxyzacko said:


> "Never say never"
> Just think back a couple decades- handheld computers that summon strangers to pick you up in your most vulnerable state? Heck naw!
> And yet... here we are





SHalester said:


> um, er, ah, ahem: I can show you a few dozen Tesla FSD beta drivers who do it nearly 100% of the time. Youtube is your friend.


Do they sit in the backseat and go to sleep or watch tv ? I've heard of Tesla's crashing becuse their owners weren't at the helm


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Do they sit in the backseat and go to sleep or watch tv ?


....yeah, there are videos of that too....on the highway....the beta works on city streets.

but like I said a few dozen are doing right now in 'beta'. And soon I"m sure it will be released to more drivers.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> If they had a business that they did an IPO and break the billions of dollars why not


I was part owner of this company before uber....we did nothing wrong but be black and successful....in public they made us out to be monsters...in court we ended up with a $100 fine and a order never to reopen our successful business

Please...a much as i hate being replaced..i wouldnt mind getting in a robotic car and being driven around...so i know the general public wouldnt mind either....people were iffy about getting in ubers and lyfts now we are considered too important to fail...


Irishjohn831 said:


> As humans we are control freaks and will never let a machine or computer drive us around.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> "Never say never"
> Just think back a couple decades- handheld computers that summon strangers to pick you up in your most vulnerable state? Heck naw!
> And yet... here we are.


Before that you had to call the Cab


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

T


Ummm5487 said:


> From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


That little vehicle is impressive at only $175k passenger vehicles will be in the $200k range at first the price will go down when mass production starts but then they face IT costs specialized mechanics at $150 an hour high cost insurance so maybe 5 years or so. Only time will tell.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Mole said:


> T
> 
> That little vehicle is impressive at only $175k passenger vehicles will be in the $200k range at first the price will go down when mass production starts but then they face IT costs specialized mechanics at $150 an hour high cost insurance so maybe 5 years or so. Only time will tell.


Its definitely moving full speed ahead


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> As long as every day is bright and sunny and with very, very few cars on the road. Sure. It works. They can do that now. I can only imagine the vandalism and other cray things that's gonna happen to these. Also, who's gonna clean them? I can only imagine the fluids that you will find in those things after an hour or two.


Waymo drive


NOXDriver said:


> As long as every day is bright and sunny and with very, very few cars on the road. Sure. It works. They can do that now. I can only imagine the vandalism and other cray things that's gonna happen to these. Also, who's gonna clean them? I can only imagine the fluids that you will find in those things after an hour or two.


if we actually had the star ship hallow deck it would have to be bleach down every few hours. Lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> You might be right or you might be crazy!!


Or a lunatic.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Or insomnia


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Hillary_Clinton said:


> Waymo drive
> 
> if we actually had the star ship hallow deck it would have to be bleach down every few hours. Lol


That Holodeck would be awesome!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> That Holodeck would be awesome!


I don't think please would be enough you have to use straight chlorine


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Before that you had to call the Cab


Litterly ...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Hillary_Clinton said:


> Lidar doesn't work in the rain. Also, waymo drives hella stupid when in comes to heavy traffic. So when it does become self aware it will probably just run over pax and refuse to drive at .68 cents a mile. Terminator style.


All these new fangled over technologized NANNY cars are garbage. I've heard several stories of them acting like the vehicles in Maximum Overdrive.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Volvonaut said:


> An absolute fantasy


Doesn't even work that well in warm, sunny, clear conditions in California.

Let's see them try that in dark, super-cold, snow heavy, traffic heavy Canada in January! &#128514;

Driverless tech is a decade or two away from being used globally, maybe sooner for super-perfect conditions like Cali or Texas (which never gets snow, right?)

&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

hooj said:


> Doesn't even work that well in warm, sunny, clear conditions in California.
> 
> Let's see them try that in dark, super-cold, snow heavy, traffic heavy Canada in January! &#128514;
> 
> ...


"Texas never get snow"huh?


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> "Texas never get snow"huh?


Apparently they did and somehow Ted Cruz still has a job! He's luckily to be alive!


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


Great in closed environments being tested in where California, Texas and Arizona which means:

- Absolutely minimal weather issues. Not even rain issues for the most part. No self driving systems have yet to function properly in northern climates where the roads are snow covered for parts of six months of the year.
- These videos show these vehicles on roads with minimal traffic and more importantly even more minimal pedestrians and bicycles. Tells you all you need to know about how confident they are at this point about full deployment.
- These vehicles appear to be electric. Given current rates of recharging each two (or if your lucky three) vehicles are going to require their own charging unit. Infrastructure for this is not even close to being ready yet and will be a fantastic cost to anybody wanting to unleash a 1000's strong fleet of electric self driving fleet of vehicles on the streets of a major metropolitan market.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> These videos show these vehicles on roads with minimal traffic and more importantly even more minimal pedestrians and bicycles.


Probably tested them at 7am on a Sunday.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

JaysUberman said:


> Great in closed environments being tested in where California, Texas and Arizona which means:
> 
> - Absolutely minimal weather issues. Not even rain issues for the most part. No self driving systems have yet to function properly in northern climates where the roads are snow covered for parts of six months of the year.
> - These videos show these vehicles on roads with minimal traffic and more importantly even more minimal pedestrians and bicycles. Tells you all you need to know about how confident they are at this point about full deployment.
> - These vehicles appear to be electric. Given current rates of recharging each two (or if your lucky three) vehicles are going to require their own charging unit. Infrastructure for this is not even close to being ready yet and will be a fantastic cost to anybody wanting to unleash a 1000's strong fleet of electric self driving fleet of vehicles on the streets of a major metropolitan market.


For the foreseeable future autonomous cars are going to be confined to certain areas and certain use cases, both of which would probably be better served with a light rail system in the first place.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> You can look up a bull's ass and see steaks.


I see what you did there. I do like this a bit better, though.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

🎶 You may be right....I may be crazy. But it just may be a lunatic your looking for 🎶


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


I disagree. We have neither the technology nor the infrastructure for driverless cars. That is a bare bones minimum of 20 years away.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Unless Uber/Lyft are going to contract with local companies in each city to clean whatever cars show up (which kinda defeats the purpose of eliminating the human driver)


I see a "bright future" for "soon" to be out of work RS drivers to re-tool and become...car cleaning "specialists", paid a princely .40 per car + .06 per min! (dont forget the promos....)

Dr. Saw Bones could rebrand as Janitor Saw Bones.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

#1husler said:


> I see a "bright future" for "soon" to be out of work RS drivers to re-tool and become...car cleaning "specialists", paid a princely .40 per car + .06 per min! (dont forget the promos....)
> 
> Dr. Saw Bones could rebrand as Janitor Saw Bones.


The whole "genius" idea of ride share was that the companies didn't have to own or maintain the cars. Why these companies want to suddenly be responsible for several hundred thousand vehicles is beyond me. And when you add back in the costs of maintenance etc, how much are they really saving by eliminating human drivers?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

What amazed me is that they are doing testing to go directly to carrying (multiple) paying passengers and long haul trucks carrying 80,000 pounds.

That is like going directly to autonomous planes and removing pilots from commercial airliners. Why not take out all the bus drivers?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> That is like going directly to autonomous planes and removing pilots from commercial airliners.


I used to have a next door neighbor who is a commercial pilot.

He told me, five years ago - that in a new airliner the pilots do very little 'flying'. It is all done by computer. Even take off and landing.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I used to have a next door neighbor who is a commercial pilot.
> 
> He told me, five years ago - that in a new airliner the pilots do very little 'flying'. It is all done by computer. Even take off and landing.


Seems to be Working well for Boeing.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Say they do start using them.... what’s gonna happen when someone pukes thier guts out in one? Just imagine that when the door opens.... will there be a “puke detector” in these? Or if someone take a “kong sized dump” in one? Oh my!!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

There was an OP who recently "complained" about having too many female pax ogling and fondling him ....so, at least a self-driving RS would resolve that travesty...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Will the self-driving RS car be able to 1 star pax?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

#1husler said:


> There was an OP who recently "complained" about having too many female pax ogling and fondling him ....so, at least a self-driving RS would resolve that travesty...


Thats a blatant lie


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Thats a blatant lie


Where you there in the OP's sweet ride to know?


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I used to have a next door neighbor who is a commercial pilot.
> 
> He told me, five years ago - that in a new airliner the pilots do very little 'flying'. It is all done by computer. Even take off and landing.


That story just goes to prove another point in this saga of driverless cars. While it might true that pilots do very little flying, there is no groundswell to have pilotless planes because their has to be a human backup. Same is true with engineers on trains. Same will be true in cars and trucks.

Does it mean in ten years it might be a human minder behind the wheel doing nothing while the automatic driver does all the work, that's possible. Does it mean that human minder will be drawing a minimum wage and minimum wage only (no jokes about how that will be an improvement over current conditions please), that's possible to I suppose.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> That story just goes to prove another point in this saga of driverless cars. While it might true that pilots do very little flying, there is no groundswell to have pilotless planes because their has to be a human backup. Same is true with engineers on trains. Same will be true in cars and trucks.
> 
> Does it mean in ten years it might be a human minder behind the wheel doing nothing while the automatic driver does all the work, that's possible. Does it mean that human minder will be drawing a minimum wage and minimum wage only (no jokes about how that will be an improvement over current conditions please), that's possible to I suppose.


Ima play crazy for a second....theres one demographic that have been targeted throughout history...that same demographic is receiving free rides to get the depopulation covid "vaccine" juice and if you look at the jobs all the robot are being built to replace low and behold its jobs that same demographic do the most...uber...lyft...long distance trucking...flipping burgers...grocery workers...warehouse workers..City bus drivers...that demographic arent overly represented in airline pilots or best believe robots would be taking that over too....the world is being prepped for a day when a certain demographic is no longer here....ever heard of the ghost cities built in Africa by china....ever heard of gentrification here in the US?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JaysUberman said:


> That story just goes to prove another point in this saga of driverless cars. While it might true that pilots do very little flying, there is no groundswell to have pilotless planes because their has to be a human backup. Same is true with engineers on trains. Same will be true in cars and trucks.


Absolutely right.
What would have happened if Captain Sullivan had not been where he was when those engines sucked up a half dozen geese? Lotsa dead people is what. 
Sometimes, when things are really going FUBAR, it takes a human's intuition and gut feelings to get it done.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> The whole "genius" idea of ride share was that the companies didn't have to own or maintain the cars. Why these companies want to suddenly be responsible for several hundred thousand vehicles is beyond me. And when you add back in the costs of maintenance etc, how much are they really saving by eliminating human drivers?


I agree with you even in the current system they can not turn a profit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> what would be strong verbal abuse?


I been bounced outta here too many times to answer this honestly.
Especially with examples. LoL. 
* I can feel the mods breathing on my neck *

But, if I were to answer 'on the record', or, in church, I would explain it to be like the language you may hear in a high school boys locker room after football practice. Or, at the tables at a 'gentleman's club' in Las Vegas when Boom-Boom Barbara gets on stage. Ya know? That kind of animal, unrefined, deplorable language.
You _do_ know what I'm talking about, right?


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


Billions spent, still crap.

T


Atom guy said:


> That's one of the things that makes no sense about autonomous ride share. Instead of having the cleaning and maintenance crew decentralized actually inside each car, these AI cars are going to have to waste time and miles driving back to a central location. Unless Uber/Lyft are going to contract with local companies in each city to clean whatever cars show up (which kinda defeats the purpose of eliminating the human driver).


So many logistical issues with these stupid cars. Why not end world hunger and put a stop to homelessness with the money?

We are in an age of stupid money.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1995flyingspur said:


> We are in an age of stupid money.


Yea. Never thought about it that way, but .. yea.
*sigh*
we are


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


We aren't close. First of all, it takes years of testing before you even have people in the car. Also, does anyone want to be the guinea pig once you can take an Uber without a driver? Probably not. It will be 10 years before autonomous Ubers are on the road and 15+ before people feel comfortable in one and it actually affects driver business.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

yea, 2 years, LOL ... just wait for a car to pull up without a driver to take you somewhere.. I bet not even in a decade, maybe not ever...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> We aren't close. First of all, it takes years of testing before you even have people in the car. Also, does anyone want to be the guinea pig once you can take an Uber without a driver? Probably not. It will be 10 years before autonomous Ubers are on the road and 15+ before people feel comfortable in one and it actually affects driver business.


They been testing for nearly a decade



1995flyingspur said:


> Billions spent, still crap.
> 
> T
> 
> ...


These people rather kill most people they consider undesirable rather than to help them....



1995flyingspur said:


> Billions spent, still crap.
> 
> T
> 
> ...


We are in the age of depopulation


----------



## EndofUber (Nov 8, 2019)

I think we’ll be fine but the next generation will be ****ed


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> They been testing for nearly a decade
> 
> 
> These people rather kill most people they consider undesirable rather than to help them....
> ...


The machines are gonna take over mann


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


Until the computer glitch occurs and the vehicle starts running everyone over it see.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Until the computer glitch occurs and the vehicle starts running everyone over it see.


Then theyll say "still less than human error"


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

https://www.thestar.com/business/20...and-grabs-stake-in-robotic-delivery-unit.html
Even the C-Suite types know what are a scam the "imminent" self driving future is.

The startup plans to expand its current fleet of robots from dozens to thousands. "Over the next five years delivery robots will become the first commercial application of self-driving at scale," Kashani said. "This is real." He says this and then goes on to say he is optimistic they will get to a whole five per cent of market share. Notice also what is missing, no commercial application of transporting human cargo.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> https://www.thestar.com/business/20...and-grabs-stake-in-robotic-delivery-unit.html
> Even the C-Suite types know what are a scam the "imminent" self driving future is.
> 
> The startup plans to expand its current fleet of robots from dozens to thousands. "Over the next five years delivery robots will become the first commercial application of self-driving at scale," Kashani said. "This is real." He says this and then goes on to say he is optimistic they will get to a whole five per cent of market share. Notice also what is missing, no commercial application of transporting human cargo.


Indeed this sort of food delivery is becoming more common, albeit in east Asia rather than the US/Canada... but I do suppose we from the US tend to think of ourselves as somehow the "primary force" behind any and all innovation (even if it's not been the case for decades now).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Indeed this sort of food delivery is becoming more common, albeit in east Asia rather than the US/Canada... but I do suppose we from the US tend to think of ourselves as somehow the "primary force" behind any and all innovation (even if it's not been the case for decades now).


It's true.
China has been able to steal enough tech from us and manufacture it at half price using child and concentration camp labor.

They've passed us up.
And that's ok with the current regime.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> It's true.
> China has been able to steal enough tech from us and manufacture it at half price using child and concentration camp labor.
> 
> They've passed us up.
> And that's ok with the current regime.


The problem is China went from a country of opioid addicts to a country of workoholics and America went from workoholics to a bunch of opioid addicts


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> The problem is China went from a country of opioid addicts to a country of workoholics and America went from workoholics to a bunch of opioid addicts


There are many problems in US society but work isn't one of them, we work more than probably most of the world, this is one of the reasons for the wealth.

I think a lot of immigrants learn this early, you got to work here or live in the shit of society, now do some other countries work more and harder probably to some degree. I will always remember talking to a young Cuban who said this about Cubans who come here, they think they can just live nice until reality sets in, and he was right.................

It turns out the average *American* works *harder than* our Japanese counterparts or the average European worker. "Statistics show that Americans *work* longer hours *than* the *majority of other countries* - 137 hours per year *more than* Japanese, 260 per year *more than* in the UK," according *to* the study.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> There are many problems in US society but work isn't one of them, we work more than probably most of the world, this is one of the reasons for the wealth.
> 
> I think a lot of immigrants learn this early, you got to work here or live in the shit of society, now do some other countries work more and harder probably to some degree. I will always remember talking to a young Cuban who said this about Cubans who come here, they think they can just live nice until reality sets in, and he was right.................
> 
> It turns out the average *American* works *harder than* our Japanese counterparts or the average European worker. "Statistics show that Americans *work* longer hours *than* the *majority of other countries* - 137 hours per year *more than* Japanese, 260 per year *more than* in the UK," according *to* the study.


We dont work harder than Mexican or Chinese...and its far more Americans white and black on the streets begging and hooked on drugs


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> We dont work harder than Mexican or Chinese...and its far more Americans white and black on the streets begging and hooked on drugs


There are a lot of people who end up doing that I agree but usually a mental problem or something else, but far more work their asses off.

Ok, in your opinion Chinese and Mexicans work hard ok, I get it, maybe they do but why is Mexico a cluster **** and China has come a long way in a short time no doubt, but a lot of China still not even close to the US in so many areas, like quality of life study generally, will they get there I hope so, people need to live well rich and poor, especially in a rich country like US, China and the rest.

Not to mention, their political system that looks to me half Communist and half Capitalist, and so the hard decisions that produce wealth are easier not being affected by so many in our system left and right which obstructs progress, with the BS.............


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> There are a lot of people who end up doing that I agree but usually a mental problem or something else, but far more work their asses off.
> 
> Ok, in your opinion Chinese and Mexicans work hard ok, I get it, maybe they do but why is Mexico a cluster @@@@ and China has come a long way in a short time no doubt, but a lot of China still not even close to the US in so many areas, like quality of life study generally, will they get there I hope so, people need to live well rich and poor, especially in a rich country like US, China and the rest.
> 
> Not to mention, their political system that looks to me half Communist and half Capitalist, and so the hard decisions that produce wealth are easier not being affected by so many in our system left and right which obstructs progress, with the BS.............


If China say america pay us our money in cash right now!!! Over night America would be like Veneuzela....being 30 trillion in debt isnt a success story


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> If China say america pay us our money in cash right now!!! Over night America would be like Veneuzela....being 30 trillion in debt isnt a success story


Oh shit, that's not how it works, China loves Europe, USA and the rest because we are their best customers, they don't want this and would never get it, please stop..........................

The banking crisis should have taught you this, the world so intertwined, and the good old USA the heart of it...............


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Oh shit, that's not how it works, China loves Europe, USA and the rest because we are their best customers, they don't want this and would never get it, please stop..........................


Ummm o ok


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> There are a lot of people who end up doing that I agree but usually a mental problem or something else, but far more work their asses off.
> 
> Ok, in your opinion Chinese and Mexicans work hard ok, I get it, maybe they do but why is Mexico a cluster @@@@ and China has come a long way in a short time no doubt, but a lot of China still not even close to the US in so many areas, like quality of life study generally, will they get there I hope so, people need to live well rich and poor, especially in a rich country like US, China and the rest.
> 
> Not to mention, their political system that looks to me half Communist and half Capitalist, and so the hard decisions that produce wealth are easier not being affected by so many in our system left and right which obstructs progress, with the BS.............


Mexico has a culture of corruption and they've been fighting a futile drug war for a long time. Their constitution is mired in socialism. Per capita GDP between China and Mexico is almost the same. The primary advantage of the Chinese over Mexico is their vast population.

China has allowed vast amounts of pollution to be produced by its industries. Lack of environmental regulation in industrial areas of China has been an economic boon, at least for the short-term.


franksoprano said:


> Oh shit, that's not how it works, China loves Europe, USA and the rest because we are their best customers, they don't want this and would never get it, please stop.......................


China only uses capitalism as a tool to get ahead. The #1 thing the CCP cares about is power. They do not care about the prosperity of Chinese people. China wants to trade with USA and Europe because they are getting an awesome deal out of it. Intellectual property for free, wealth being brought into China... but if they could flip a switch that would destroy USA and Europe, they would do so even if at great cost to the average person in China. Then they would be free to engage in 19th century imperialism around the world and conquer lots of territories.

I believe the reason China kept quiet and allowed COVID positive people to travel abroad was because they calculated it would hurt the rest of the world a lot more than it hurt them. And they were right.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Mexico has a culture of corruption and they've been fighting a futile drug war for a long time. Their constitution is mired in socialism. Per capita GDP between China and Mexico is almost the same. The primary advantage of the Chinese over Mexico is their vast population.
> 
> China has allowed vast amounts of pollution to be produced by its industries. Lack of environmental regulation in industrial areas of China has been an economic boon, at least for the short-term.
> 
> China only uses capitalism as a tool to get ahead. The #1 thing the CCP cares about is power. They do not care about the prosperity of Chinese people. China wants to trade with USA and Europe because they are getting an awesome deal out of it. Intellectual property for free, wealth being brought into China... but if they could flip a switch that would destroy USA and Europe, they would do so even if at great cost to the average person in China. Then they would be free to engage in 19th century imperialism around the world and conquer lots of territories.


99% I agree with, impossible for Chinese or another country to destroy US, look, I guess you haven't seen our history, ok.........


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Mexico has a culture of corruption and they've been fighting a futile drug war for a long time. Their constitution is mired in socialism. Per capita GDP between China and Mexico is almost the same. The primary advantage of the Chinese over Mexico is their vast population.
> 
> China has allowed vast amounts of pollution to be produced by its industries. Lack of environmental regulation in industrial areas of China has been an economic boon, at least for the short-term.
> 
> ...


My point got lost...let me clear up the confusion...NO ONE in America is out working Mexicans...Sure we ALL pull our load but Mexican go to a construction site and turn into work ants...they be on it like white on rice until theres a big sturdy building there...the same with Mexican Mechanics..they hop right on it...I personally dont do business with no one but Mexicans...they the only ones I trust to do things right and at a fair price


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> My point got lost...let me clear up the confusion...NO ONE in America is out working Mexicans...Sure we ALL pull our load but Mexican go to a construction site and turn into work ants...they be on it like white on rice until theres a big sturdy building there...the same with Mexican Mechanics..they hop right on it...I personally dont do business with no one but Mexicans...they the only ones I trust to do things right and at a fair price


Ha Ha Ha, so Mexicans only ones who worked a bit, stop............ What about every other group who entered US, I get it you're so special.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Ha Ha Ha, so Mexicans only ones who worked a bit, stop............ What about every other group who entered US, I get it you're so special.


Selective comprehension....I clearly said we all do our part but NO ONE out work Mexicans in this country...thats why you conservatives dont like them...you cant over charge people for your half ass services when Jose and Hector will to do top notch work for a fraction of the price


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Selective comprehension....I clearly said we all do our part but NO ONE out work Mexicans in this country...thats why you conservatives dont like them...you cant over charge people for your half ass services when Jose and Hector will to do top notch work for a fraction of the price


Not conservative, Independent, yes call up AOL the PR nutcase she has your answers. Ha Ha Ha, conservatives don't like Mexicans, that is ridiculous.

Don't bother you are being ignored.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Not conservative, Independent, yes call up AOL the PR nutcase she has your answers. Ha Ha Ha, conservatives don't like Mexicans, that is ridiculous.


Since trump said they were rapist and murderers


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Since trump said they were rapist and murderers


I read 90% of Mexicans are criminals do I believe this not really but from South Florida and it's possible.



Ummm5487 said:


> Since trump said they were rapist and murderers


I think you are a left wing nutcase who isn't Mexican trying in your low IQ way to stir the pot, pathetic, probably a female lunatic who doesn't know shit about shit.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> I read 90% of Mexicans are criminals do I believe this not really but from South Florida and it's possible.
> 
> 
> I think you are a left wing nutcase who isn't Mexican trying in your low IQ way to stir the pot, pathetic.


I personally in my 40 years ive never heard of a Mexican stealing or robbing....black and whites have stolen from me equally in my lifetime



franksoprano said:


> I read 90% of Mexicans are criminals do I believe this not really but from South Florida and it's possible.
> 
> 
> I think you are a left wing nutcase who isn't Mexican trying in your low IQ way to stir the pot, pathetic, probably a female lunatic who doesn't know shit about shit.


Shows how much you know...i never said i was mexican and you definitely a white conservative if you believe in iq


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Mexico has a culture of corruption and they've been fighting a futile drug war for a long time. Their constitution is mired in socialism. Per capita GDP between China and Mexico is almost the same. The primary advantage of the Chinese over Mexico is their vast population.
> 
> China has allowed vast amounts of pollution to be produced by its industries. Lack of environmental regulation in industrial areas of China has been an economic boon, at least for the short-term.
> 
> ...


I'm no China apologist but that last paragraph is just wrong. China's economy relies on and will for many years on exporting to the rest of the world. The domestic demand for Chinese products is so low because of low buying power that if the rest of the world entered depression for an extended period of time China as we know it would fragment.

China relies on cheap exports and needs to export more than PPE and other medical related products in order to thrive. Yes China's economy grew last year but it needs to grow at a lot higher rate in order to be healthy.

Remember there is a reason China and the US haven't gone to war in the last half century and won't be any time soon. China holds trillions of dollars in US securities. China goes to war and somehow wins the US doesn't pay this debt and China collapses. China goes to war and the US wins China dumps its securities on the global market for pennies on the dollar and puts the US in a position where there is so much American debt on the markets it cannot sell anymore. It's the 21st century equivalent of mutually assured self destruction nuclear theory.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> I'm no China apologist but that last paragraph is just wrong. China's economy relies on and will for many years on exporting to the rest of the world. The domestic demand for Chinese products is so low because of low buying power that if the rest of the world entered depression for an extended period of time China as we know it would fragment.
> 
> China relies on cheap exports and needs to export more than PPE and other medical related products in order to thrive. Yes China's economy grew last year but it needs to grow at a lot higher rate in order to be healthy.
> 
> Remember there is a reason China and the US haven't gone to war in the last half century and won't be any time soon. China holds trillions of dollars in US securities. China goes to war and somehow wins the US doesn't pay this debt and China collapses. China goes to war and the US wins China dumps its securities on the global market for pennies on the dollar and puts the US in a position where there is so much American debt on the markets it cannot sell anymore. It's the 21st century equivalent of mutually assured self destruction nuclear theory.


These guys are clinging to white american supremacy for dear life...they cant accept that China owns their precious America...if China start demanding the money the US owes it or lets say the Saudis stop accepting this grossly over valued American dollar..then its game over


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> These guys are clinging to white american supremacy for dear life...they cant accept that China owns their precious America...if China start demanding the money the US owes it or lets say the Saudis stop accepting this grossly over valued American dollar..then its game over


Same situation decades ago when Japan owned a disproportionate amount of US government debt.

Despite all the hand wringing, nothing came of it.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Same situation decades ago when Japan owned a disproportionate amount of US government debt.
> 
> Despite all the hand wringing, nothing came of it.


Its all about white supremacy being threaten


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Its all about white supremacy being threaten


Seems to me it is actually those in power not wanting to lose their power.

Race is not really a factor. Mammals, insects, you name it. Once something has power over others, they are usually very reluctant to cede such power.

Regarding white supremacy, the conditions in Europe way back when led to their domination while other more advanced societies stepped back from expansion. A cultural thingy, not dependent on race.

If China had not stepped back way back when, Asians would have dominated the world. Due to politics and a few crazy emperors, China abdicated world hegemony.

Again, culture based.



Ummm5487 said:


> Its all about white supremacy being threaten


If Shaka was born into an appropriate culture, the Zulu nation could have dominated the planet.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I certainly don't believe in white anything. I was born with pale skin but I don't identify with race, and personally I don't see any value in identifying with race. If yall want to identify with race knock yourselves out. Fact is, genetically, we're all almost the same thing.

Politically, I hate communists and I don't care whether they are white, black, chinese, or any other race. Communists of all races are equally repugnant.

The CCP is committing genocide in Tibet, wants to take by conquest the free people of Taiwan, and is in the process of converting Hong Kong from one of the most glorious cities in the world to a place under subjugation. Do you really want to defend that and say that speaking against it is "White supremacy?"

What I wonder is, why is it racist to side against the Communist Chinese in support of the capitalist? Are they not equally Chinese?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I certainly don't believe in white anything. I was born with pale skin but I don't identify with race, and personally I don't see any value in identifying with race. If yall want to identify with race knock yourselves out. Fact is, genetically, we're all almost the same thing.
> 
> Politically, I hate communists and I don't care whether they are white, black, chinese, or any other race. Communists of all races are equally repugnant.
> 
> ...


Seems a defeated faction of Chinese appropriated the island of Formosa and have dominated the locals for decades.

Do we hail them for being capitalists or denigrate them for displacing native societies?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems a defeated faction of Chinese appropriated the island of Formosa and have dominated the locals for decades.
> 
> Do we hail them for being capitalists or denigrate them for displacing native societies?


When the CCP takes over I am sure the CCP will not grant autonomy to the natives.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems to me it is actually those in power not wanting to lose their power.
> 
> Race is not really a factor. Mammals, insects, you name it. Once something has power over others, they are usually very reluctant to cede such power.
> 
> ...


You can deny it all you want but america wasnt force to chose between a 74 year old white man or a 78 year old white man just by coincidence...its not realizing the gig is up...its holding on to the notion of only white men can rule...when thats the furthest thing from the truth


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> You can look up a bull's ass and see steaks


Ummm...you most certainly have a way with words! &#128528;


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I certainly don't believe in white anything. I was born with pale skin but I don't identify with race, and personally I don't see any value in identifying with race. If yall want to identify with race knock yourselves out. Fact is, genetically, we're all almost the same thing.
> 
> Politically, I hate communists and I don't care whether they are white, black, chinese, or any other race. Communists of all races are equally repugnant.
> 
> ...


Im definitely not pro china...but im also arent blind to the fact being hostile with china over their growing status is just a white vs asian pissing match that being going on for 100s of years and have cost millions of lives


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> You can deny it all you want but america wasnt force to chose between a 74 year old white man or a 78 year old white man just by coincidence...its not realizing the gig is up...its holding on to the notion of only white men can rule...when thats the furthest thing from the truth


Before the final choice, there were primaries.

Seems everyone, including dead people, are voting for old white men.

What you doing to change this?.

By the way, white people in my city of 100,000 are in the minority.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I certainly don't believe in white anything. I was born with pale skin but I don't identify with race, and personally I don't see any value in identifying with race. If yall want to identify with race knock yourselves out. Fact is, genetically, we're all almost the same thing.
> 
> Politically, I hate communists and I don't care whether they are white, black, chinese, or any other race. Communists of all races are equally repugnant.
> 
> ...


China has been in a far more delicate balance than most people realize since 1980. The balance is between massive economic growth in the coastal factory and exporting cities and the impoverished largely rural interior. The rate of growth seems to be need to be above 7% to retrain harmony, this allows surplus population to move into the cities, remittances to the interior grow and the population remains satisfied. When growth falls below 7% as it did in 1989-90 (think of the repression culminating in Tianimin Square) and has since 2015 (average annual growth still high at an average roughly 6.4% but not high enough) resulting in the oppression seen in Xinjiang and Hong Kong today. You'll notice that Hong Kong was largely left alone during the boom years following the hand over in 1997. It's a simple equation when the economy is not firing on all cylinders the central government feels the pressure to crack down to keep the population under heel.

If you haven't read George Freidman and his articles for Stratfor on this and other related topics your doing yourself a disfavor.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Lets say, just for giggles that Uber makes a huge donation to The Clinton Foundation, and another one to Nancy Pelosi Re-election Campaign ... think maybe the gov't might give them an extra 'exemption'?


or cuts a deal with "H" - with a 10% cut to "the big guy"


----------



## Old G (Mar 5, 2021)

Hillary_Clinton said:


> No whence it becomes self aware... Terminator...hasta la vista baby..
> View attachment 569565


WOW, where do they pay that much?


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> From the looks of things..i'll give it about 2 years before autonomous car are pitting a dent in our pockets...especially on short trip...and within 3-5 year we like ALOT of other blue collar workers will be around 70 percent replaced....but dont worry im sure the side effects from the covid juice "vaccine" would have kicked in by then and the ones of us still alive can draw disability...


Two years? Not a chance. While there human drivers on the road, autonomous systems will be too great a legal risk


----------

